# Ash wood is almost pink or red?



## pwoller (Nov 1, 2015)

The tree I'm milling has almost red heart wood. Is that normal in Ash trees? The saw dust is a pink shade.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 2, 2015)

pwoller said:


> The tree I'm milling has almost red heart wood. Is that normal in Ash trees? The saw dust is a pink shade.



I've seen some shades of pink. I haven't seen red.


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 2, 2015)

Could it be mulberry instead? That usually has a pinkish heart to it.


----------



## Timberframed (Nov 2, 2015)

Seen lots of pink near red in a 133 year old 60" White Ash. Shows through the laquer like wow. Iron perhaps from the ground?


----------



## pwoller (Nov 2, 2015)

Its Ash. Not sure if its white or green but it has a narrow maybe 10 inch wide reddish color in the middle of the tree.


----------



## pwoller (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Timberframed (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like Fraxinus Americana from here. Any borers (not emerald) present in the cambrium? Looks good.


----------



## pwoller (Nov 3, 2015)

No borers present but of course it has the typical signs of the EAB under the bark.

Just curious how do you tell Green from White Ash without leaves?


----------



## Dustyw (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll admit I don't know my ash trees, but this one has some pink in it, and I was told its a green ash


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 8, 2015)

I never saw [ha ha] pink ash before -


----------



## Dustyw (Nov 8, 2015)

It's all pink inside!!


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dustyw said:


> It's all pink inside!!


It was only a matter of time until we went there....


----------

